# Aluboot genietet oder geschweisst?



## Bonsai1 (16. September 2012)

Hallo
bin dabei mir ein Aluminiumboot zuzulegen.Wer hat gute bzw.schlechte erfahrungen mit genieteten bzw. mit geschweissten Boten gemacht?In der Auswahl sind Lund und Sylvan als genietet und Buster und Tinn Silver als geschweisste Variante.Bin gespannt welche Erfahrungen ihr gemacht habt.Vielleicht hat ja jemand eines der oben genannten Boote.
Gruesse
Bonsai1


----------



## dauertest (17. September 2012)

*AW: Aluboot genietet oder geschweisst?*

Hallo
Ich fahre jetzt seit über 6 Jahren genietete Aluboote von Alumacraft (4 Jahre ein V14) und Lund (seit 2010 mein aktuelles Boot Rebel1475).
Ich habe noch keine negativen Erfahrungen mit genieteten Booten gemacht und meine Bekannten mit Alubooten von Aluma, Lund, und Mirrocraft auch nicht.
Vorteile dieser Boote ist meist das geringere Gewicht im Vergleich zu geschweisten Booten gleicher größe. Beim Nieten kann man dünnere Bleche verwenden. Geringeres Gewicht bedeutet leichtere Trailer, kleinere Motoren für gleiche Fahrleistungen und dadurch auch geringere Kosten.
Da ich recht viele km auf der Strasse mit meinem Boot verbringe ist das geringe Gewicht recht wichtig für mich.
Ach ja, das geringere Gewicht erleichtert auch das trailern.
Gruß


----------



## ulf (17. September 2012)

*AW: Aluboot genietet oder geschweisst?*



dauertest schrieb:


> Hallo
> [...]Beim Nieten kann man dünnere Bleche verwenden.[...]



Hallo

Das würde mich schon interessieren warum und bis zu welcher Blechdicke man beim Nieten runter gegangen werden kann. 

Gruß Ulf


----------



## feuerlibelle (17. September 2012)

*AW: Aluboot genietet oder geschweisst?*

Ich kenne beides,

hatte eine genietetes Quicksilver und habe heute ein Kaasboll geschweißt.

Zwischen vernünftig genietet und geschweißt gibt es nicht viele Unterschiede was die Haltbarkeit betrifft.
Meist sind genietete Boote billigere Produkte.
Was es in jedem Fall zu unterscheiden gilt ist die Art der Nietung. Mein Quicksilver hatte Vollnieten. Ich habe selber ein Druckluftnietsetzer und hatte dort eine Boden und Steuerstand eingenietet. Die Sache war wie aus einem Guss und unlösbar verbunden. Viele Brück und der Eifelturm sind ähnlich gebaut.
Boote welche Poppnieten verbaut haben, sind in meinen Augen zweifelhaft. Ich kenne es von einem Buster bei dem sich mit schöner Regelmäßigkeit nieten lösten. Poppnieten sind unter Belastung nicht dauerhaft haltbar und ein Boot arbeit nun einmal.
Generell sollte sich die Frage für Dich nach Gewicht und Einsatzzweck als auch Preis orientieren und nicht ob genietet oder geschweißt.


Gruß Marco


----------



## Skorpio (17. September 2012)

*AW: Aluboot genietet oder geschweisst?*

Ich habe ein genietetes Alu-Boot und bin super zufrieden, so wie meine anderen Kollegen auch. Für zumindest LUND-Boote kann ich sagen, das die Qualität optimal ist...

Mit dem Preis hat die ganze Sache nichts zu tun, Lund auch Alumacraft sind sehr teuer, halten aber auch was sie versprechen.

MfG

PS.: Ist man viel auf Salzwasser unterwegs, würde ich zu Buster, Kaasboll ect. tendieren (taugt aber nix zum vertikalen), ansonsten allein schon wegen dem Komfort immer die anderen genannten Boote...


----------



## dauertest (17. September 2012)

*AW: Aluboot genietet oder geschweisst?*

Beim Nieten kann man dünnere Blech nehmen, da es sehr schwierig ist dünne Alubleche  sauber und auch haltbar zu verschweißen. Nicht umsonst verwenden Firmen wie z.B. Marcraft (geschweißte) für ihre Boote 4mm Alu und z.B. Lund (genietet) ca 2mm Alu.

Ich würde an deiner Stelle den Bootskauf nicht vorrangig auf geschweißt oder genietet sondern von deiner bevorzugten Angelart und Gewässerwahl abhängig machen.
Für das Vertikalen oder auch Schleppen im Süßwasser geht meiner Meinung nach aber kaum ein Weg an z.B. einem Lund oder Aluma vorbei. Für das Angeln aufm Bodden  kommt dann schon eher ein Kaasboll in Frage.

Wo und wofür willst du das Boot denn am meisten nutzen?

Gruß


----------



## volkerm (17. September 2012)

*AW: Aluboot genietet oder geschweisst?*

Ich habe einige durch, Alu und GFK. Anfangs war ich von Alu, allein aufgrund des Gewichtes, begeistert. Ich würde keines mehr aus Alu nehmen, weder geschweisst, noch genietet. Die genieteten sind extrem leicht, brauchen nur kleine Motoren, gut zu handhaben- aber auch kabbelig bei Wellen; da fehlt halt Masse.
Die geschweissten sind nett teuer, z.B. Kaasboll, und dann auch nicht leichter als GFK.
Murks bei Alu ist- Du bekommst bei nahezu allen Einbauten, die mit anderen Metallen zusammen hängen, elektrochemische Korrosion. Im Zweifel geht das so weit, dass der Kahn Löcher bekommt, wenn er Wochen an einer stählernen Konstruktion, wie einer Spundwand angeleint ist.
Letztes Argument gegen Alu- bei GFK- Booten kann man unendlich basteln und laminieren.


----------



## Bonsai1 (17. September 2012)

*AW: Aluboot genietet oder geschweisst?*

Hallo
vielen Dank fuer eure Meinungen und Tips.Das Boot soll hauptsaechlich zum Verticalangeln und Schleppfischen sein.Fuers Salzwasser ist es eigentlich nicht gedacht.Soll ein Wasserlieger werden da ich das ganze Jahr ueber regelmaessig mit dem Boot rausfahre.Habe 5 Jahre ein Buster M gefahren das ich vor ca.2 Monaten verkauft habe.Wollte hier mal andere Meinungen hoeren und mir eventuell den ein oder anderen Erfahrungswert holen.Von den genieteten Boten gefallen mir die von Lund sehr gut.Werde mir noch das ein oder Andere anschauen.Sollte jemand noch etwas wissen was noch nicht geschrieben wurde moechte ich bitten dieses zu tuen.Bin fuer jeden Tip dankbar.

MfG
Bonsai1


----------



## dauertest (18. September 2012)

*AW: Aluboot genietet oder geschweisst?*

Hallo,
wenns ein Lund werden soll schau mal bei Ijsselsport.
Dort habe ich auch meins gekauft. Super Preise und auch Service.

Gruß


----------



## Skorpio (19. September 2012)

*AW: Aluboot genietet oder geschweisst?*

Hmmmmmm also solls ein Wasserlieger werden |bigeyes

Dann rate ich Dir zu einem günstigen GFK-Boot, für sowas sind Alu-Boote, vor allem von Lund, Polarcraft, Marcraft, Sylvan und Alumacraft ect. viel zu schade, das ist ein NO GO #c

Was ansonsten so gegen Alu-Boote geschrieben wird vergess mal schnell wieder, denn die beschriebenen Schäden basieren ausschließlich auf Dummheit und Fehlverhalten der Nutzer 

Viel Spaß bei der Suche...

MfG


----------



## Dxlfxn (19. September 2012)

*AW: Aluboot genietet oder geschweisst?*

...ich würde schon auf die hören, die kritisch sind. Diejenigen, die stets das in den Himmel loben, was sie gerade unter dem Hintern haben sind nicht wirklich hilfreich.
Petri


----------



## Bonsai1 (19. September 2012)

*AW: Aluboot genietet oder geschweisst?*

Hallo Skorpio
bei uns in den Haefen liegen aber viele Boote der von dir genannten Marken.Hatte selbst mein Buster Boot 5 Jahre als Wasserlieger.Bei zwei bis drei mal reinigen im Jahr war es eigentlich immer sauber.Was ich natuerlich nicht weiss ist wie verhaelt sich ein genietetes Boot wenn man es regelmaessig mit einen starkem Dampfstrahlgeraet reinigt?An unserer Slippe gibt es einen Dampfstrahler mit richtig viel Power.Vielleicht ist dafuer dann doch die geschweisste Variante besser.Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Reinigen eines genieteten Aluminium Bootes?
Ansonsten dank ich dir fuer deinen Tip,aber soll schon ein Aluboot werden

MfG
Bonsai1


----------



## feuerlibelle (20. September 2012)

*AW: Aluboot genietet oder geschweisst?*



Dolfin schrieb:


> ...ich würde schon auf die hören, die kritisch  sind. Diejenigen, die stets das in den Himmel loben, was sie gerade  unter dem Hintern haben sind nicht wirklich hilfreich.
> Petri



Irgend wie haben hier doch einige ein starkes Problem mit dem lesen des Themas. Die Überschrift lautet:"  Aluboot genietet oder geschweisst?"
Nicht soll ich mir ein AL Boot oder eine GFK Joghurtbecher kaufen?
Auch ist nach Erfahrungen gefragt. Erfahrungen sammelt man nicht vom Hörensagen, sondern durch selbermachen! 
Ich hatte eine Quicksilver 450 SLF genietet und heute ein Kaasboll geschweißt. Ich habe sachlich berichtet und als staatl. gepr. Maschinenbautechniker bestimmt auch ein ganz klein wenig Ahnung von der Materie. Was sollen da Sprüche mit in den Himmel loben, das stinkt doch!







Bonsai1 schrieb:


> Was ich natuerlich nicht weiss ist wie verhaelt sich ein genietetes Boot wenn man es regelmaessig mit einen starkem Dampfstrahlgeraet reinigt?
> Erfahrung mit dem Reinigen eines genieteten Aluminium Bootes?
> Ansonsten dank ich dir fuer deinen Tip,aber soll schon ein Aluboot werden
> 
> ...



Also reinigen ist kein Problem. Die 120 bar die ein Dampfstrahler macht, schaden nicht. Zumindest bei meinem Quicksilver hat es nie geschadet. Du solltest aber versuchen eventuell lackierte Teile nicht metallisch blank zu strahlen 
In der Regel reicht es ja auch es normal zu waschen. Hingegen sind bei Alu argessive Laugen/Reinigungsmittel nicht zu empfehlen. Ich habe immer Autoshampoo von Sonax genommen, wenn die Werbung erlaubt ist. Das Quicksilver sah nach über zehn Jahren noch besser aus als mein vier Jahre altes Kaasboll heute. Was aber nicht mit dem Material zu tun hat, sonder mit der gerollten Lackierung von Kaasboll in der sich echt in der Oberfläche alles festsetzt.
Ich bauer gerade mit einem Freund übrings ein 6500er Aluboot mit Kajüte selber. Wird die kommende Jahre ein echtes Projekt.
Nichts desto trotz würde ich beide Boote immer wieder kaufen. Das Quicksilver war mit 50 Km/h super schnell, super leicht und alles in allem auch sehr sauber verarbeitet. Ein echtes Spaßboot.

Ich habe mal Bilder angehängt.

Gruß Marco


----------



## Dxlfxn (20. September 2012)

*AW: Aluboot genietet oder geschweisst?*



feuerlibelle schrieb:


> Irgend wie haben hier doch einige ein starkes Problem mit dem lesen des Themas. Die Überschrift lautet:"  Aluboot genietet oder geschweisst?"
> Nicht soll ich mir ein AL Boot oder eine GFK Joghurtbecher kaufen?
> Auch ist nach Erfahrungen gefragt. Erfahrungen sammelt man nicht vom Hörensagen, sondern durch selbermachen!
> Ich hatte eine Quicksilver 450 SLF genietet und heute ein Kaasboll geschweißt. Ich habe sachlich berichtet und als staatl. gepr. Maschinenbautechniker bestimmt auch ein ganz klein wenig Ahnung von der Materie. Was sollen da Sprüche mit in den Himmel loben, das stinkt doch!
> ...


----------



## feuerlibelle (20. September 2012)

*AW: Aluboot genietet oder geschweisst?*

Du kannst andrer Meininung sein wie Du möchtest, völlig legetim! Nur fundiert sollte sie sein und nicht einfach irgend etwas in den Raum werfen und es dabei belassen.

PS: Alle Boote der DGZRS sind aus Alu und die liegen dauerhaft im Wasser und im Schnit 30 Jahre. 

Marco


----------



## Skorpio (20. September 2012)

*AW: Aluboot genietet oder geschweisst?*

Orientier Dich bei der Wahl an den besten der Zunft und schau was die Mehrzahl je nach Einsatzgebiet fährt, die sollten meist nicht total falsch unterwegs sein |supergri

MfG


----------



## feuerlibelle (21. September 2012)

*AW: Aluboot genietet oder geschweisst?*

Ich habe hier noch zwei lesenswerte Links für Leute die sich ernsthaft dafür interessieren ein solches Boot anzuschaffen und das Für- und Wieder abwägen möchten.

http://www.boote-forum.de/showthread.php?t=43548

http://www.barroboote.de/info/sonstiges/reparaturen/aluboote.htm

Gruß Marco


----------



## Skorpio (21. September 2012)

*AW: Aluboot genietet oder geschweisst?*

Hier auch nochmal Infos, inkl. lebenslanger Garantie :m

http://www.lundboats.com/lund-difference/lund-difference

Interessant auch das Video eines sehr undichten, genieteten Bootes |supergri

Schönes We, gleich gehts für 3 Tage aufs Wasser #h

MfG


----------



## feuerlibelle (21. September 2012)

*AW: Aluboot genietet oder geschweisst?*

Na dann petri heil!

Ich fahre Montag nach Usedom.

Gruß Marco


----------



## Stean01 (24. September 2012)

*AW: Aluboot genietet oder geschweisst?*

Ich fahre seit drei Jahren ein Lund von Issselsport bin sehr zufrieden aber diese Boote sind nichts für dauer liegen im Wasser
(Algen am Echolotgeber am Boden) dies sind sachen die die eigentschaften des Bootes verändern können. 
Kummpel von mir hatte sein Buster immer im Hafen liegen neuerdings nicht mehr weil der fast zwei Tage brauchte um das Boot wieder sauber zu kriegen.Des weiteren muß Du ja dann auch eine Persening für den Hafen haben.Dann stellt sich noch die Frage der Kosten (Liegebühr,Versicherung) und jedes mal die Echolote,Batterien ausbauen. uws
lg Stean01


----------



## ulf (24. September 2012)

*AW: Aluboot genietet oder geschweisst?*



Skorpio schrieb:


> Hier auch nochmal Infos, inkl. lebenslanger Garantie :m
> 
> http://www.lundboats.com/lund-difference/lund-difference
> 
> ...



Hallo

Das Video läßt sich leider wegen der Zankerei zwischen youtube und GEMA nicht öffen.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Mikey76 (25. September 2012)

*AW: Aluboot genietet oder geschweisst?*



Stean01 schrieb:


> Ich fahre seit drei Jahren ein Lund von Issselsport bin sehr zufrieden



Wie schauts denn preislich bei den Holländern aus im Vergleich zu den Preisen bei uns hier in Deutschland?


----------



## A-tom-2 (26. September 2012)

*AW: Aluboot genietet oder geschweisst?*



ulf schrieb:


> Das Video läßt sich leider wegen der Zankerei zwischen youtube und GEMA nicht öffen.


versuchs mal damit (YouTube Link kopieren und da eintragen):
http://hidemyass.com/

Viele Grüße
Niels


----------



## Rüdiger (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Aluboot genietet oder geschweisst?*

Hallo, ich bin stolzer Besitzer eines Marine 1436 Jon Aluboot. Das Boot ist geschweißt soweit ich das als Laie feststellen kann. Die Fussbodenverstrebungen könnten genietet sein. Nun spare ich auf ein Megalodon Marine 16y oder 17 damit ich auch mal auf die
Ostsee kann. Diese Modelle sind meines wissens nach genietet.  Preis Leistung finde ich super, daher ist es mir egal ob genietet oder geschweißt !! Die Boote werden überwiegend geweblich genutzt und sind Seewasserfest #6 Hab auch in div. Foren kaum negatives finden können.#c


----------

